# Accident Damage



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi
We have sustained extensive bodywork damage requiring complete full n/s replacement following an accident in Morocco. 
Can anybody recommend a repairer in the UK. We are in North West England but will travel. 
We are also wondering whether contacting Burstner in Germany may be a better bet. Will be grateful for any advice.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

C&S caravan services at Accrington. 01254 386284 Chris or Steven

May be worth a ring they have done water ingress work for us, also says insurance work on their business card.

Jan


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

bozzer said:


> C&S caravan services at Accrington. 01254 386284 Chris or Steven
> 
> May be worth a ring they have done water ingress work for us, also says insurance work on their business card.
> 
> Jan


Hi Jan
Thanks, we are taking the MH in there tomorrow but would like at least 2 estimates if possible.
Julie


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

it would be worth talking to Alan Pickering at Camper UK, he handled extensive accident damage on my camper and the job was managed first class

There are also Burstmer agents and would have the right relationship with the makers for you.

regards


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mixyblob had a similar query when his Hobby needed a repair. Here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-117025-.html

Alan.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hambilton Enginneering

www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/finding.html

Hambilton Engineering Ltd., Bee Lane, Penwortham, Preston, Lancs, PR1 9TU Telephone: 01772 315078. Mobile: 07957 355414. FAX:- 01772 324263.

or Leisuretech Clitheroe

Leisuretech Services
Unit 15, Deanfield Drive
Link 59 Business Park
Clitheroe
Lancashire
BB7 1QJ
United Kingdom
[email protected]

01200 44 22 77


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: hi*



Sideways86 said:


> it would be worth talking to Alan Pickering at Camper UK, he handled extensive accident damage on my camper and the job was managed first class
> 
> There are also Burstmer agents and would have the right relationship with the makers for you.
> 
> regards


Thanks a lot, will give them a ring also.
Julie


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

What about Crossley Coachcraft at Leyland?


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

> We have sustained extensive bodywork damage requiring complete full n/s replacement following an accident in Morocco


Care to expand on the incident, if it was an RTA, for the possible benefit of others to are Morocco bound, please ??


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

www.motorhomesukltd.co.uk Big workshop and spray booth


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Hambilton Enginneering
> 
> www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/finding.html
> 
> ...


I thought Hambiltons dealt only with Hymer and Nismann&Bischoff.

Paul.


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

subfiver said:


> > We have sustained extensive bodywork damage requiring complete full n/s replacement following an accident in Morocco
> 
> 
> Care to expand on the incident, if it was an RTA, for the possible benefit of others to are Morocco bound, please ??


Hi
Travelling from Tetouan to Chefchaouen on the N2. A tipper lorry came round a blind at speed. He was obviously also overloaded as he couldn't control his vehicle which wandered into our lane. His rear end crashed into the side of our van. 
It is common for Moroccan drivers to do this as they don't have any lane discipline and you are advised to drive defensively at all times. However, unfortunately for us at that point on the road there was nowhere for us to go.


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

My friend had a full side put in his caravan from Crossley Coachcraft at Leyland. He was very please with the service from these people.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

julie1 said:


> Hi
> Travelling from Tetouan to Chefchaouen on the N2. A tipper lorry came round a blind at speed. He was obviously also overloaded as he couldn't control his vehicle which wandered into our lane. His rear end crashed into the side of our van.


As you got all the way back to the UK presumable you did not need any breakdown assistance. If you did who supplied it?

peedee


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

peedee said:


> julie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hiya Peedee
Thankfully vehicle was roadworthy. We didn't have breakdown cover as we were reassured that we wouldn't need it there. To be fair the Moroccan people are very versatile and they did temporary repairs for us to make the vehicle airtight and secure. They even fabricated and fitted a wing mirror from an old lorry. However, we would personally recommend breakdown cover if only for peace of mind. I believe ADAC Germany will cover Morocco. I'm sure there is a thread on here with details of an English speaking contact at ADAC.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

todds motorhomes, coote lane, lostock hall, nr leyland/bamber bridge, their workshop looks quite extensive when i have looked in .. might be worth a phone call, to see if they can give you a estimate for repair..


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Do Todds do bodywork repairs? Didn't think so...thought they outsourced to OneCall (other side of the same building). I've got a lot of time for OneCall, they do most of my car servicing, have removed various dints from my cars and did a fantastic job of rebuilding my motorhome wing-mirror for a fraction of the cost of a new one. They're not out & out motorhome specialists like Crossleys are though...would get quotes from both and make your own judgement whether the premium that Crossleys charge is worth it to use a specialist.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Do Todds do bodywork repairs? Didn't think so...thought they outsourced to OneCall (other side of the same building). I've got a lot of time for OneCall, they do most of my car servicing, have removed various dints from my cars and did a fantastic job of rebuilding my motorhome wing-mirror for a fraction of the cost of a new one. They're not out & out motorhome specialists like Crossleys are though...would get quotes from both and make your own judgement whether the premium that Crossleys charge is worth it to use a specialist.


you could be absolutley correct , because i live near skipton and only pop in to their accessories shop i assumed the repair shop was theirs.


----------

